# Calibrar barómetro analógico



## antmagalh (25 Jan 2013 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

Desde há anos que possuo um barómetro analógico, mas nunca me dispus a calibrá-lo. Como vivo em Seia e estando a uns 550 mts de altitude, evidente que é imperiosa a sua calibração. 
Haverá algures, uma tabela que me possa auxiliar? 
Procurei por várias vias na web, mas devo ter andado pelas vias menos acertivas... eheheh...

Obrigado
A. Magalhães


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2013 às 11:56)

Bom dia

Em resposta ao seu pedido deixo aqui dois links (hiperligações) para websites (inglês) onde explicam como calibrar (configurar) um barómetro analógico.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4558350_set-up-barometer.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_5336547_adjust-screw-back-barometer.html

Se o inglês não for o seu forte, pode sempre tentar traduzir com o Google, mas pode dar asneira.
Se tiver alguma dúvida é só perguntar que a malta do fórum ajuda.

Cumprimentos


Edição 1213Z:

Também encontrei estes websites em espanhol:

http://www.ehowenespanol.com/configurar-lectura-inicial-barometro-como_176468/

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/150/adecuado-uso-del-barometro/


O que interessa é arranjar a pressão atmosférica de um medidor mais próximo e ajustar para igual valor. Este tipo de calibrações devem ser feitas sob tempo estável. Para a semana, se as previsões se mantiverem é uma boa altura, tempo anticiclónico com poucas variações de pressão no espaço e no tempo.

Poderá usar a estação do aeródromo de Viseu, é o barómetro oficial mais próximo.

A de Loriga no Wunderground também me parece ter a pressão correcta (≈Viseu):

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDSERRAD1


----------

